# Next ScoTTish meet...



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Right-O boys and girls

Time to get another meet organised. I'm intending to book the Ten-pin bowling at Dunfermline for a Sunday afternoon. Originally I was gonna include a wee jaunt but the consensus of opinion has been that an afternoon of bowling would suffice. So, what date would suit you guys? I was kinda hoping for the October date but what would you prefer?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

End of 1st week in November? :roll: Seriously though I am off on that Sunday in October


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh crap am a consensus


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:roll: - sounds serious!.....contagious even 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'll keep it to myself - though am sure John made a couple of passes at me on Friday so... welll it might be difficult.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

to far to travel, seen the price of petrol :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> to far to travel, seen the price of petrol :roll:


Thats not the spirit , is it Queen Margarets or Town station :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > to far to travel, seen the price of petrol :roll:
> ...


hi andy would be better to get off at Queen Margarets station, only 5 mins from their, can see your next reply :roll: 
any chance of a lift !!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice of you to offer Trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Nice of you to offer Trev


 Man your not shy :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<cough> 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> <cough>
> 
> Hev x


That sounds nasty


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > <cough>
> ...


It is...........and it comes on with no warning 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Only 4 responses for the end of Oct.....anybody else???????? :?

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Umm...bump?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Umm...bump?


I know, I'm finding this one a tad depressing :?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Umm...bump?
> ...


Cheer up lassie ,big party next month  ( did you like my Scottish accent?)
So is this on or not?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Party is definately ON next month (see the Powder Room! )

Looks like this meet is not happening this time round if we don't get much more interest......will try again nearer Christmas :?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

anybody out their  if its october will be able to make it now so i want to change ma vote to october


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> anybody out their  if its october will be able to make it now so i want to change ma vote to october


Why not pop down to Holy Island on Sunday and meet up with the North East day out?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > anybody out their  if its october will be able to make it now so i want to change ma vote to october
> ...


 that would of been great andy, but evelyn is heading off for Austraila for 4 weeks and she's getting all my orders set up for the things ive to do when she is away :lol: is Malstt going ? and the yellow tt ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes and yes


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Yes and yes


 ok you;ve twisted my arm ( was the mention of chips & you buying :wink: )
where will i meet you about


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and yes
> ...


I think there is only one car park there I'll give you a ring when we get there.


----------



## hollie (Oct 17, 2008)

what size do yous usually get for meets? good turnouts?

xx


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Various sizes from extra small to large usually. 

Last meet had about 10 cars:










7 in the pic above plus a Boxster, S3 and another TT that turned up a bit later.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Various sizes from extra small to large usually.
> 
> Last meet had about 10 cars:
> 
> ...


And one barge :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Various sizes from extra small to large usually.
> ...


 :lol: dont mock he's our head cook


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

And very good he was too


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Without the "barge" there would have been no bbq, gazebo or kids! Although that last part sounds appealing sometimes... :wink:

3 weeks till the next big meet? :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Without the "barge" there would have been no bbq, gazebo or kids! Although that last part sounds appealing sometimes... :wink:
> 
> 3 weeks till the next big meet? :roll:


I wasn't complaing that gazebo kept us entertained for hours [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## hollie (Oct 17, 2008)

food as well?? brilliant!!!!!! :lol:

xx


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hollie said:


> food as well?? brilliant!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> xx


 forum rules state "that new members have to foot the bill at their first meeting " :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I wasn't complaing [smiley=gossip.gif]


 that would be a first :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

trev said:


> hollie said:
> 
> 
> > food as well?? brilliant!!!!!! :lol:
> ...


And of course the older members just hang around looking for scraps!!!! :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

is this still going ahead guys? been a while since ive seen so many mk2`s in one place


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> is this still going ahead guys? been a while since ive seen so many mk2`s in one place


It was yesterday where were you ?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'd a great time! Thanks to those that organised it! Atleast the weather was a bit better than Saturday!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i always forget t olook in this section, hev normally sends me a pm to let me know :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

That must have been a record number of strikes in one game from me...unlucky Andy, you thought you had the victory until that last throw!  Kids had a great day, another great event!

I was through Govan way on Saturday aswell, weather was so bad my daughters hockey was cancelled. We saw a few crashes on the way home though.


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Hev

Just want to wish you both the very best of luck, not that youll need it mind you. Hope your special day goes with a bang. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]. Hope the weather is [smiley=sunny.gif] for you guys.

All the best

Helly.
P.S Not gonna ask who is gonna be [smiley=whip.gif] in this relationship, ha ha *GOOD LUCK*


----------

